#ubuntu-ht 2011-05-06
<ubuntulo1_> ping
<IdleOne> welcome bot
<IdleOne> MagicFab: ping :)
<IdleOne> You back home my friend??
<MagicFab> Bonjour!
<IdleOne> Bonjour! et pardonne mon anglais
